# i probably should have asked this awhile back . . .



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

weeble here,
one of my "rescues" is a really pretty white and red pigeon with a pretty little ruff on the back of her head. she appears to have PMV but other than that seems pretty spunky and healthy. she was surrendered to the east valley animal shelter in san fernando valley aprox 3-4 weeks ago. someone had found her on the ground and she wouldn't fly etc. clearly she isn't a feral pigeon but she does not have a band. is it possible to look for an owner sans a leg band? 
thanks!
-weeble


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

fallenweeble said:


> clearly she isn't a feral pigeon but she does not have a band. is it possible to look for an owner sans a leg band?
> thanks!
> -weeble


Nope .. not likely. If there was an owner who cared, there would be flyers up in the area and posts on Craigslist and such. You could put flyers up, but I've been there and done that .. you will either get kooks or nothing.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Absent a band, I have no idea how you would locate the owner. I got two rescues in this year that are fancy pigeons without bands. Not everyone bands their birds. Best of luck nursing her through PMV. With supportive care she should be okay, but you probably know that already.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks ya'll!
i sort of figured this but i'm so new to the pigeon world that i knew i should ask. the fact that she sat at the shelter for awhile and no one showed up to claim her made me think her owner probably wasn't too concerned. at the same time maybe the shelter isn't a typical place to look for a lost pijie . . . anywhoo, thank you for the info - you guys rock!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

fallenweeble said:


> weeble here,
> *one of my "rescues" is a really pretty white and red pigeon with a pretty little ruff on the back of her head.*
> 
> -weeble


Would enjoy seeing a picture. Any chance of posting one?  

Cindy


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi cindy,
i'm trying to figure out how to resize photos. i'm not very savvy in this area.
once i have learned how i will post pics but for now i'm a bit stumped.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi weeble, 



If you can establish a fairly definite Catagory for the Breed...you can contact regional Clubs to find out what Members may keep that Breed.

But, this is sort of lot of phone work and tedious and may not pan out well anyway.


Too, if the conjectural prior owner was breeding them or keeping very many, it is not likely they would want one back who was showing PMV stmptoms...



Phil
l v


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

fallenweeble said:


> hi cindy,
> *i'm trying to figure out how to resize photos. i'm not very savvy in this area.*
> once i have learned how i will post pics but for now i'm a bit stumped.


I'm right there with ya, weeble.  

The program 'Picture It' was installed in my computer when I bought it, so I've learned to utilize it for all my 'picture' needs, to include resizing. I believe some use Photoshop. I don't think we can resize pictures within Pigeon-Talk. 

We do have members who are quite versed in editing photos. I'm sure one will be along shortly. If you'd like, you can email me one of your pictures & I can see about resizing it & then post it.
[email protected]

The reason I asked about a picture is because the description of your bird sounds much like our 'Pij' who was found 'rolling' about in someone's yard, so the rescuer thought it was a tumber. Turned out to be a beautiful fancy pigeon displaying PMV symptoms.  

Here's the link to Pij's story along with some pictures. I just noticed that, for some reason, the wording is out of focus in some of the pictures, , but the pictures themselves are OK. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15819

Pij wasn't banded either. 

Cindy


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*finally some pictures!!!*

well, it took me a bit to figure it out but i can now resize and post pictures - yea me!
so here are those pics of "dizzy." (one is a full body, one is a frontal head shot and then i also took a pic of the back of his/her head because the feathers are so distinctive.)
he or she is SUCH a sassy bird! personality PLUS. not super tame but not "feral" either. 
i don't know if the colors come through in the pictures too acurately but dizzy is bright white with really gorgeous reddish brown spots. 
any ideas on the breed in general or who to contact to see if someone in the san fernando valley is missing him or her? 
 thanks!
-weeble


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job on the pics, Weeble! Dizzy is just stunning .. having met the little beauty in person, I can attest to just how good the pictures are!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You did a great job of posting the pictures, Weeble .  
'Dizzy' is a true beauty. 

How is he/she doing?

Cindy


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*dizzy update*

hi cindy!
dizzy is doing GREAT.
her PMV symptoms have abated quite a bit. she isn't walking in circles this week and she doesn't do the funky head movement much anymore. she actually seems to have very good balance at this point - she is a feisty thang and will try to "chase" me a bit when i'm caring for her. she doesn't peck - she just comes towards me and makes those funny angry pijie sounds. she actually perched on my hand yesterday tho - after she got over her initial irritation with me bugging her. she is just so pretty i sit and stare at her which probably makes her nervous (how do you explain that you aren't going to eat them?! - i wish i could speak pijie). 
anywhoo - with normal supportive care i think that dizzy is going to be just fine. 
when i look for a new home for her do i need to try to find a flock of former PMV pijies or will she be able to enter any flock? 
so is so lovely that she would be an asset to any group i think.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

fallenweeble said:


> hi cindy!
> *dizzy is doing GREAT.*
> her PMV symptoms have abated quite a bit. she isn't walking in circles this week and she doesn't do the funky head movement much anymore. she actually seems to have very good balance at this point - she is a feisty thang and will try to "chase" me a bit when i'm caring for her. she doesn't peck - she just comes towards me and makes those funny angry pijie sounds. she actually perched on my hand yesterday tho - after she got over her initial irritation with me bugging her. she is just so pretty i sit and stare at her which probably makes her nervous (how do you explain that you aren't going to eat them?! - i wish i could speak pijie).
> anywhoo - with normal supportive care i think that dizzy is going to be just fine.
> ...


Many thanks for the wonderful update Weeble.  

Are you not going to be able to keep her? 
Personally, I wouldn't release her back into a feral enviornment.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Personally, I wouldn't release her back into a feral enviornment.
> 
> Cindy


I agree .. Dizzy needs a home where s/he is going to be kept as a pet. Though I tend to keep my
PMV birds together, I see no reason why Dizzy couldn't become part of someone's loft once she
has recovered.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

oh no! i wouldn't release her as a feral - clearly she is a "fancy" domestic bird. 
firstimer and i will probably seek to place her with a domestic flock locally. 
i hesitate to keep her . . . i am doing my best to keep my own personal flock numbers stable (i'm actually a parrot type of gal) and that way i can keep rescuing birds as they cross my path. each bird i can place sucessfully means that i have that space/time/energy/money to put towards another bird who needs help! 
firstimer was going to foster this girl but her hands are full right now so she's here with me for now. there is no rush at all, i'm just looking toward the future to figure out the best way to find her a great forever home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Weeble, she is gorgeous and I don't think you'll have any trouble finding her a good home. You're very smart to try to keep your numbers down since they have a "way" of increasing really fast once you start rescuing them. 

I speak from experience.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Weeble, 
a VERY pretty pigeon you have there. I agree with everyone else, I don't think finding her a home is going to be a problem.

That's sad that she had PMV, poor thing. At least she is being well cared for .

-Hilly


----------

